# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  19.11.11 FEELEED №3 via Lessizmore - Deadbeat, Jin Choi, DeWalta, Praslea

## FEELEED

*FEELEED представляет крупнейшее техно событие 2011*

*FEELEED №3 via Lessizmore*

Парижский техно-бестселлер празднует свое шестилетие в Берлине, Брюсселе, Париже, Москве и Одессе. 
На 19 ноября в Огнях основатели серии *Pierre* и *Jessica Bossuyt* подписали невиданный для Одессы лайнап: 
*Deadbeat* (Cynosure/Wagon Repair), *Jin Choi* (LesIzmo:r/Archipel) и *DeWalta* (Vacant). 
Локомотив вечеринки - *Praslea* [a:rpia:r] - восходящая звезда румынского небосклона. 
Локальная поддержка в лице *Technique*, *Kolford*, а так же резидентов легендарной ARMA17 - *Abelle* и *Rayo*. 
Второй танцпол в режиме техно-mashup, здесь выступит *Dewinn* со своей командой: 
*Philip Stepanenko, Olegue Zabava, Coca Cola, Sasha Broad*. 

Вход 100 грн. Начало в 23.00. AFTERHOURS UNITED. FC/DC. Клубные карты не действуют.

----------


## FEELEED

*Deadbeat*
http://www.myspace.com/deadbeatcomputermusic
http://www.discogs.com/artist/Deadbeat
http://soundcloud.com/deadbeat

*Jin Choi*
http://www.myspace.com/jin666
http://soundcloud.com/jin-choi
http://soundcloud.com/arma17/jin-choi-live-save-festival-arma17
http://www.discogs.com/artist/Jin+Choi

*DeWalta*
http://www.residentadvisor.net/dj/dewalta
http://www.discogs.com/artist/dewalta
http://www.myspace.com/dewalta

*Praslea*
http://www.residentadvisor.net/dj/praslea
http://sunrise.ro/index.php?action=artists&bio_id=92&sec=1

*Abelle*
http://www.residentadvisor.net/dj/abelle
http://soundcloud.com/arma17/abelle-arma-season-closing
http://soundcloud.com/arma17/abelle-arma-in-love-afterhours-pt1
http://soundcloud.com/arma17/abelle-arma-in-love-afterhours-pt2

*Rayo*
http://soundcloud.com/rayo
http://soundcloud.com/nightclubber-ro/rayo-nightclubber-podcast-28
http://soundcloud.com/arma17/rayo-abst

----------

